# Can I Still Turn Off Avatars



## BonBon (Oct 4, 2016)

For at work browsing  I have the siggies off but cant find any avatar option.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Oct 4, 2016)

there was a time we could turn off avis?


----------



## BonBon (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh dear. I hope so lol.

It was yearrrsss ago that I last used it


----------

